# Handgun



## Dillon T (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a handgun soon (that is, is my parents let me  ).  I'm kinda partial to .40

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 22, 2008)

You have to be 21 to legally own one


----------

